# Under gunnel LED connection



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

The LEDs have never worked since I got the boat- finally decided to look into resolving.

They are the OG installed by East Cape. Couldn’t find exact replacements anywhere and got some off Amazon (12v). What I just noticed on the backing of the old ones is that they’re 24v.

I put a multi meter on the boat wires and I’m only getting like 2v. So the new ones aren’t working either- they light up fine when connected to a 12v battery.

All connections at fuse box at reading at 12v and no busted fuses.

Trying to trace wires and I cannot even see where these SOB are running (behind storage and live well). Looked at back of switches and it seems fine (used camera since switches are in console box).

the 24v has me a little stumped. Maybe they were running at half output? Pretty sure they aren’t wired into the TM batteries.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.optiled.com/upload/download/CabLED-Brochure-2016-low-res-for-preview.pdf


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Smack!

but I still think my problem is the lack of voltage from the wires.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scrapiron said:


> Thanks Smack!
> 
> but I still think my problem is the lack of voltage from the wires.


They will operate with less than 24v but won’t be as bright. I’d just run new wire and replace the LED strips and be done. Oznium has those aluminum backed strips, they last a few years then you replace them. You can buy more expensive ones that last longer as well.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Do you have another route for the wires? I assume the switch is okay


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I was afraid I’d have to run new wires- talk about no room to see much less reach. Not sure how I’d get the wires to the lights. Ideally I could pull them with the old wires but pretty sure they’re zip tied behind the live well.

picked up some green waterproof ones and they’ll fit in the tracks (plastic) already there.

I’ll check the switches- haven’t put the multi-meter on them (again with the difficult angles to view much less move).

and yes I could just leave old wires there and string new ones. Seems like that may be the path forward.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Sounds like a ground problem or a short. If the power is good at the switch. I would pull on the old wires and see if they are zip tied. Maybe you will get lucky and can just tape the new to old and pull them through. Do you have 24volts in the boat for a trolling motor?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> Sounds like a ground problem or a short. If the power is good at the switch. I would pull on the old wires and see if they are zip tied. Maybe you will get lucky and can just tape the new to old and pull them through. Do you have 24volts in the boat for a trolling motor?


He covered the issue with pulling the existing wire. He said it’s zip tied somewhere he can’t get to. That would make pulling new wire much easier!


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> He covered the issue with pulling the existing wire. He said it’s zip tied somewhere he can’t get to. That would make pulling new wire much easier!


I read he thought. Figured a harder tug wouldnt hurt if he isnt gonna use them anyway. Still may be able to trace the voltage issue and use the old wires if it's a ground or where two meet. It's just wierd only 2 volts. And leds will blow not resists dropping the voltage. I built led fishtank lights and headlights in the early stages of 3 watt chips. Now it's all gotten crazy but I still would check connections and grounds before doing anything.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike Haydon said:


> I read he thought. Figured a harder tug wouldnt hurt if he isnt gonna use them anyway. Still may be able to trace the voltage issue and use the old wires if it's a ground or where two meet. It's just wierd only 2 volts. And leds will blow not resists dropping the voltage. I built led fishtank lights and headlights in the early stages of 3 watt chips. Now it's all gotten crazy but I still would check connections and grounds before doing anything.


For sure


----------

